# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Tintelende handen en vlekken voor de ogen vervolgens flauwvallen

## Hermand

Beste Forum.
Mijn dochter Patty had het gisteren weer.
Tintelende handen en vlekken voor de ogen vervolgens flauwvalleN'
In een winkelcentrum daar lag ze op de vloer.
Zieken auto erbij en de rest natuurlijk.
Het gebeurt een keer in de twee a drie jaar.
Hoe kan dat en waar komt dit vandaan.
Maandag gaat ze naar de dokter.

Hermand

----------

